# Kalashnikov AK-103 assault rifle (Russia)



## Zarvan

*Caliber: *7.62x39 M43
*Action:* Gas operated, rotating bolt with 2 lugs
*Length*, mm: overall: 943; w/folded butt 700;
*Barrel Length*, mm: 415
*Weigth:* 3.4 kg empty
*Magazine capacity*, 30 rounds
*Rate of fire: *600 rounds per minute




The Kalashnikov AK-103 assault rifle is a modification of the current Russian standard issue AK-74M rifle for older 7.62x39mm ammunition. It is primary intended forexport, although it is belived that few AK-103 are in use by various Russian special Law Enforcement groups, which prefer 7.62mm over 5.45mmfor its better stopping power. So far the biggest buyer for AK-103 assault rifles was the Venezuela, which in 2006 bought 100,000 AK-103 rifles and is sintent to purchase the manufacturing license and necessary equipment for domestic production of this weapon.

The AK-103 is technically similar to AK-74M except for caliber and magazines used; any 7.62mm AK / AKM type magazine can be used in AK-103, but rifles now are issued with new production 30-round magazines made of black polymer.
Modern Firearms - AK-103

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

Any guess how much does it cost (in pakistan) ?


----------



## T90TankGuy

PWFI said:


> Any guess how much does it cost (in pakistan) ?


You mean you can get it easily in Pakistan?


----------



## PWFI

jbgt90 said:


> You mean you can get it easily in Pakistan?


Can get easily? i don't have any idea----All i know is the price of a russian origin kalashikov in pakistan is around 100 000/pk.Rs, since my cousin get one----i am very much intrested in ak103, i want one, and i hope someone will give me a hint where i can purchase this beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

any Pakistani made assault matching with this beauty?


----------



## T90TankGuy

PWFI said:


> Can get easily? i don't have any idea----All i know is the price of a russian origin kalashikov in pakistan is around 100 000/pk.Rs, since my cousin get one----i am very much intrested in ak103, i want one, and i hope someone will give me a hint where i can purchase this beauty.


Damn!!!! thats cheap man . i bought a licence .38 revolver last year , it set me back close to 2 lacs. guns are super expensive to get in India. and a licence is even harder to obtain . the MHA has tightened the rules so much .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

jbgt90 said:


> Damn!!!! thats cheap man . i bought a licence .38 revolver last year , it set me back close to 2 lacs. guns are super expensive to get in India. and a licence is even harder to obtain . the MHA has tightened the rules so much .


I have few punjabi (indian) friends here, and they told me it's very hard to get a gun in india---In pakistan if you live in peshawar side, you can get a pretty good quality pistol (replica of western guns) for less than 500pk.Rs----I am going to pakistan this summer i hope i will mannage to get a russian AK103 otherwise "em solan" is for sure--- BTW i am from a village and we don't really care about licences

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Hyperion @balixd @Arsalan Im saving some money for a new rifle... wanted to know if u have any idea about Krink or 103s availability and price ?



jbgt90 said:


> Damn!!!! thats cheap man . i bought a licence .38 revolver last year , it set me back close to 2 lacs. guns are super expensive to get in India. and a licence is even harder to obtain . the MHA has tightened the rules so much .


A used Norinco 57 is around that figure.. russians are costly..


----------



## Skull and Bones

jbgt90 said:


> Damn!!!! thats cheap man . i bought a licence .38 revolver last year , it set me back close to 2 lacs. guns are super expensive to get in India. and a licence is even harder to obtain . the MHA has tightened the rules so much .



Isn't .38 falls under prohibited bore?


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Hyperion @balixd @Arsalan Im saving some money for a new rifle... wanted to know if u have any idea about Krink or 103s availability and price ?
> 
> 
> A used Norinco 57 is around that figure.. russians are costly..


is it a PB or NPB rifle you are looking at? what calibre? 
buy in .223 / 5.56 is not a good idea because with Imports ban prices of Vepr .223e , Saiga .223 , are LR .223 , & their 5.45 variants are on the higher side ---- a year ago these rifles were retailing for 160k & same weapon is now standing at 280k ......
however price of Nato 5.56 or chinese .223 are really cheap, selling for 35 / pop -----

If it is a 7.62 x 39 calibre you are looking for then good luck with that, because I have yet to see a 103AK in market ---- you can find Krinkov every now & then with used

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Skull and Bones said:


> Isn't .38 falls under prohibited bore?


Yes but when you have contacts....


----------



## Skull and Bones

jbgt90 said:


> Yes but when you have contacts....



How much does a Walther PPK cost in India?


----------



## T90TankGuy

Skull and Bones said:


> How much does a Walther PPK cost in India?


A lot more then 2lac , but i bought mine from my dads friend who was an army officer. believe me they have tightened gun rules so much that its nigh impossible to get licences as we used to earlier. I am a registered farmer in Maharashtra hence was able to pull it off , also this was my third gun , which presented another problem altogether.


----------



## Skull and Bones

jbgt90 said:


> A lot more then 2lac , but i bought mine from my dads friend who was an army officer. believe me they have tightened gun rules so much that its nigh impossible to get licences as we used to earlier. I am a registered farmer in Maharashtra hence was able to pull it off , also this was my third gun , which presented another problem altogether.



Getting a license is not an issue, I'm just interested if I can get a 9mm as a civilian.


----------



## T90TankGuy

Skull and Bones said:


> Getting a license is not an issue, I'm just interested if I can get a 9mm as a civilian.


No you cant !!!
also if you inherit the weapon there are some special permissions required.


----------

